# Pics of Lily for the summertime!



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe she is so cute


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

How old is Lily now?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

She's about a month and two weeks old.  In all her awkward growing glory.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Henny's about the same age, going through that awkward shedding/growing phase as well


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I <3 Henny, he's precious!  See you at the world lungeline in a year?


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Lily is so cute! Is she a Rabicano? I saw her little "**** tail" in the video of her and Poppy, that's the reason I ask.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't know much about rabicano, but we believe that she is sabino. Both her mom and dad appear to have some sabino genes, so we're testing her for everything with her registration.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you! Lily is gorgeous, as well. If we're both not there, then I will hold a protest! :lol:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

She is a great looking filly!


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't think Rabicano is genetic. Just some random roaning up the flanks, usually a heavier roaned out spot on the belly button area, and the white hair on the tail head called a "Raccoon Tail". 

I also love the white around her mouth, very precious.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Too hot to go outside!

And the dreaded molting begins...





































She's got some belly lace!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

aldebono said:


> I don't think Rabicano is genetic. Just some random roaning up the flanks, usually a heavier roaned out spot on the belly button area, and the white hair on the tail head called a "Raccoon Tail".
> 
> I also love the white around her mouth, very precious.


Rabicano is indeed genetic.

OVO, Her blaze is just adorable!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

When did I get an Arabian? lol...



























^ Ze only spot which makes her a painty. 



























Woosh! D:


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

precious. <3.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's definitely a cutie


----------



## mayday (Jun 13, 2012)

your Lily is so cute.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

She don't like to move, lol. She like to eat. xD


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Here are some updated photos of Lils taken from my blog <3 for those who have been asking. And a video!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow! What a beautiful filly. I'm so jealous of you, what a horse you have in her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks BW!

And most recently: 










You can tell she's about to go through a growth spurt when she gets really chubby.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Here's her family if anyone's interested in what she might look like in the future.

Her daddy:



















Her mommy:










And her mommy's daddy:


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Mom is breeding stock, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah breeding stock, but she's also double registered APHA/AQHA.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok. I was gonna ask if she was AQHA, but I figured that might have been a dumb question based on what her sire looks like. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

It's okay! Real Bonanza is also double registered with AQHA as well.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

What is Lily's sire's name? She just has "quality QH" written all over her. Like a real all arounder. She's just getting better and better.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shes so cute! Theres alot of white in her flanks. Any at the tail head?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Oh my, she is SO adorable! And in the most recent photo of her, her butt looks like it belongs on another horse its so huge! What a gorgeous little girl, Im very envious


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

aldebono said:


> What is Lily's sire's name? She just has "quality QH" written all over her. Like a real all arounder. She's just getting better and better.


Her daddy is the late I Got Charisma, who just passed away earlier this year. 

All-around is exactly what I want to do with her - english pleasure, western pleasure, trail, horsemanship, equitation, and even some hunter over fences when she gets old enough. 



CLaPorte432 said:


> Shes so cute! Theres alot of white in her flanks. Any at the tail head?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! She is pretty roany, she has little white hairs all over her body. She also has the white on her tail head, and it's hard to tell if she will have a 2-colored tail or if she'll grow out of it.



Gallop On said:


> Oh my, she is SO adorable! And in the most recent photo of her, her butt looks like it belongs on another horse its so huge! What a gorgeous little girl, Im very envious


Yeah, she's a pretty solid little girl! Although our other foal makes Lily's butt look small!!


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Is that Poppy?!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Yup, that's little Poptart!


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh she needs to come live with me! I know shes telling you she wants to move to Florida and live with Angela and have a big sister Arya!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I wish she could ): but she's going to our friends in Kansas as soon as she's weaned. Talented, smart girl, too bad she's breeding stock.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I am glad she found a home. I wouldn't worry that shes breeding stock. That is an exceptional filly and I would be over the moon to have the chance to own a horse like her one day. You should be proud.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I absolutely love her! I hope my WP baby looks half as quality as Lily does!!!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I went home for a little TLC. Excuse my attire, I have a healing abscess in my leg and still can't wear jeans.

Lily got so tall! She was at my waist in July, and now she's at my boobs.


Lily:


















Poppy:


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

That second picture looks like you found the O spot. They are both so cute! I can't stand it!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Drawback of teaching your filly to follow you everywhere - can't take a dang decent photo of her!

Yummy camera!









Coming over!





































We also measured her at 12.3hh and strings to 16hh!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Gah,your babies are so CUTE!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very pretty flowers that Lily & Poppy!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Shes gorgeous!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

<3 love of my life


----------



## EmilyandJesse (Jun 24, 2012)

She is so adorable, and looks like she'll grow up to be a gorgeous mare. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

*FACEPALM* 










She ran into a tree. x.x


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

LOL :rofl: Did you watch her do it? Bahahaha, she looks so cute, and innocent! These horses are _*always*_ hurting themselves :rofl: She still is beautiful, whether she ran into a tree or not


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Lily got no love on talk lol






Look how well trained she is for 2 weeks of work.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Part II of the first video... just me goofing around with Lils. Some stuff worked, some stuff didn't, but she's such a sweetheart. I miss her so much already <3


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Time to start weaning ) :



















She could stand to lose a little weight though, haha.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

She has got the cutest face!


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I just turn to mush when I see pictures of her and Poppy.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Look at this big ole ugly horse I just bought for $15!










(hurry, somebody clip her feet while she's sleeping!)


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Can someone tell me why she is so cute? Gah!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Lily got weaned ):

Warning, she pees (god forbid). D:






As per the farmer's almanac, we weaned 5 month old Lily. We just put them in different stalls across from each other. That was her initial reaction. And actually, the loudest she's ever been. I swear, this is the most silent horse I've ever met. Anyway, I think she took the trauma quite well! She just paws and backs up - she always backs up whenever she is uncomfortable with something. Hopefully she won't be too much of a terror in the upcoming weeks away. 

We feel worse for momma, who is sad with a full bag. ):


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Aww Lily! Give her hugs from me! 

I'm a little addicted, can't you tell?


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

I love her face! so cute


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Here's an update on Lily from the past couple of months!
Pics of Lily for the wintertime... lol.
Such a change from the very beginning of the album.



























Learning about blankets...









Getting into trouble...









Getting a flymask...









Growing and growing...









Getting along with the farrier...









Growing out of her blankie...









Looking more and more like an adult pony!





But still a goober.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Lily!! She's so stinkin' cute. And a little stinker, too  I love her rabicano markings.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Silly pretty girl!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Awww what a cute little girl!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Her royal butthighness... lol


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Either she's really tall, or you're really short LOL. Where is her coat?! Henny is a little fluffball right now.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh you knew I would be commenting... 

Lily is getting so big and looking so grown up! I love her!

I think she has a fan club, for real.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Hehe. Right now she's 13.1hh and I'm 5'6"  

We have her blanketed, but her coat hasn't really come in yet... Maybe it's because she's next to the mares on lights, lol. I'm hoping she'll stay slick because I want to show in March and I do not feel like shedding her out too much.

&& Thanks alde xD Like she loves the attention, hehe...


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow she's tall! I'm not sure how tall Henny is but he's probably close to 13 hands now as well.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm guessing she won't stay there for long. Judging by how high her butt jumped up, she's due for a little growth spurt on the front end. It's so annoying how they grow like inchworms.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh gosh I know what you mean. They look so awkward for a while until their front end catches up bahahaa


----------

